# Black nail polish



## Beauty11111 (Oct 14, 2010)

I love black nail polish and would love to hear some recommendations, see some photos and swatches. What are your favourites and hates? What brands have the greatest durability, lasting time and ease of application? What are your favourite finishes when wearing black polish, gloss or matte? Do you have a favourite base coat that protects your nails from ugly discolouration when wearing dark polish? And I’d love to hear suggestions for a nice black glitter polish.


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 15, 2010)

My favorite black np is ManGlaze's Matte Is Murder. It's the only one I wear without putting konad/glitters/other stuff over it to make it interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Old swatch (I hate my older swatches *sigh*)






  	and glossy:






  	That's two coats of Matte Is Murder. Love it! Should wear it again.. *makes mental note*

  	Also Wet n Wild Black Creme has great opacity and dryingtime, plus it's only $ 0.99 so there's nothing that can go wrong there haha.

  	Black glitter.. I believe there's one in the holiday collection of Nicole by OPI.. Wait

  	Yes. It's called Pitch Black Glimmer and Scrangie posted swatches here: http://www.scrangie.com/2010/10/nicole-by-opi-shades-to-crave.html

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 17, 2010)

China Glaze Liquid Leather


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

i don't tend to have any straight up blck polishes. however i really like china glaze lubu heels which is a glossy black with subtle red glitter flecks in it


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 18, 2010)

I've used OPI Black Onyx and like to add an overlay of glitter polish on top...


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 18, 2010)

I have several black polishes (Chanel, MAC, OPI, ChG, Zoya, etc.) and Illamasqua Boosh is just the best glossy black ever. Drool worthy. As a base for layering, don't waste la Boosh though. Wet N Wild black gives great coverage and at a great price.


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 19, 2010)

I use Barry M Black, which is my go to Black nail polish. I also have Baby Goth Girl from MAC Style Black and GOSH Black Passion (which is more grey). I want Lubu Heels and Jessica Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 19, 2010)

For just your basic black creme, you can't go wrong with Wet 'n Wild as suggested above. It's the best basic black polish I've used and it's only $1!

  	When it comes to black with glitter, I love China Glaze Lubu Heels (black base with fine red glitter).


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 27, 2010)

I still to this day haven't strayed from my chanel black satin from a few seasons ago- been using thinner to keep it alive lol!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

I love OPI Black Onyx and Chanel Black Satin.

  	I wear black n/p only at the weekends when going out.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the great suggestions! I used to love Chanel Black Satin but even with a base coat, two coats of polish and a top coat it was chipping easily. I recently bought MAC Nocturnelle to trial next .


----------



## Susanne (Nov 20, 2010)

I do have MAC Nocturnelle as well! If you like MAC nailpolishes, a great alternative.


----------

